# 27 Zoll, WQHD bis 500 Euro - oder reichen auch 350 Euro?



## Herbboy (16. November 2015)

Ich wollte mir mal einen neuen Monitor gönnen, derzeit noch ein LG-LCD, 6 Jahre alt, Full-HD und 24 Zoll. 

Da ich für die Arbeit und auch für mein Hobby (Musikmachen) eine höhere Auflösung brauchen kann, um mehr (Menü)-Fenster (die ja oft eine feste Pixelgröße haben) auf dem Schirm anordnen zu können, wollte ich WQHD nehmen. 

Ich beschäftige mich zudem auch etwas mit Fotos (Spiegelreflexkamera) und Bildbearbeitung, aber nicht besonders "professionell" - trotzdem frage ich mich: ist IPS in der Preisklasse bis 500€ klar "besser" als TN, was das Bild angeht, oder sind die wenigen TN-Modelle dafür, dass sie ein TN-Panel haben, auch schon sehr ordentlich und nicht allzu "farb-untreu" ? z.B. kostet dieser iiyama ca 350 Euro iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und hat zudem auch FreeSync - ich habe derzeit eine AMD R9 290.  Oder lohnt sich sogar dieser Acer hier Acer Predator XG270HUomidpx, 27" (UM.HG0EE.001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  der hätte AMD Feesync und 144Hz, aber halt auch TN-Panel. Oder ist der vom sonstigen Bild her nicht "besser" als einer ohne Freesync und 144Hz, der dafür nur 350-400€ kostet?

Wenn IPS eher zu bevorzugen ist: wie sieht es mit Asus aus? Durch eine aktuelle Cashback-Aktion würde der eh schon günstigste IPS-WQHD-LCD von Asus effektiv nur 410€ kosten, hier Asus PB278QR 69,6 Monitor , schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r  der kommt bei den Meinungen auch ordentlich weg, auch z.B. bei mindfactory und alternate. 

Oder ist dieser Dell Dell UltraSharp U2715H, 27" (210-ADSN/210-ADSO/210-ADSZ/210-ADZM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (wird auch oft empfohlen) wirklich SO viel besser, dass die 90€ Aufpreis sich lohnen? Wie sieht es mit diesen beiden BenQ aus, die beide ca 410-430€ kosten BenQ GW2765HT, 27" (9H.LCELA.TBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und http://geizhals.de/benq-bl2710pt-9h-laalb-qbe-9h-laalb-rbe-a978482.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  ?


Ach ja: mit wie viel Leistungseinbußen in Games muss man rechnen durch den Umstieg? 20%? 30% ? Können solche Monitore zur Not auch Full-HD gut interpolieren? 

Danke


----------



## DKK007 (16. November 2015)

Wegen der Leistung kannst du ja mal in den PCGH-Benchmarks schauen, da ist ja sowohl FullHD als auch WQHD dabei. 
Notfalls kann man ja eine Detailstufe runter gehen, sieht immer besser aus als hochskalieren. Die 290 sollte mit dieser Auflösung aber auch so ganz gut zurechtkommen.


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wegen der Leistung kannst du ja mal in den PCGH-Benchmarks schauen, da ist ja sowohl FullHD als auch WQHD dabei.
> Notfalls kann man ja eine Detailstufe runter gehen, sieht immer besser aus als hochskalieren. Die 290 sollte mit dieser Auflösung aber auch so ganz gut zurechtkommen.


 Jo, denke ich auch.

Die Spiele sollen halt nur nicht schlechter aussehen als jetzt mit meinem "alten" Monitor, daher die Frage wegen der Interpolation - ansonsten ist mir die größere Auflösung eher fürs Arbeiten wichtig als fürs Spielen.


----------



## JoM79 (16. November 2015)

Interpolation sieht meist nicht besonders gut aus.
Lieber die Einstellungen weiter runter drehen.
Der Iiyama ist nicht schlecht, nur ist Freesync nur in einem relativ kleinem Bereich nutzbar.
Da du aber eher damit arbeitest, wäre er eine Überlegung wert.
Hier mal ein kleiner Test Iiyama B2783QSU: Review


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Interpolation sieht meist nicht besonders gut aus.
> Lieber die Einstellungen weiter runter drehen.
> Der Iiyama ist nicht schlecht, nur ist Freesync nur in einem relativ kleinem Bereich nutzbar.
> Da du aber eher damit arbeitest, wäre er eine Überlegung wert.
> Hier mal ein kleiner Test Iiyama B2783QSU: Review


  Danke! Der Monitor hat ja eh "nur" 60-70Hz, da ist klar, dass Freesync nicht so "weit" geht   ich weiß auch gar nicht, ob mir das so wichtig ist. Ich war - als erstmals von G-sync berichtet wurde - sogar verwundert, wozu das gut sein soll, da ich seit v-sync an sich nix mehr bemerkt hab, was mich stören würde. 

Muss man Freesync denn aktivieren, oder geht das von alleine? Aktivieren wäre In den Treibern, nehme ich an?

Und den Aufpreis zu einem 450-500€-Monitor findest du nicht lohnenswert, auch wg. IPS nicht?


----------



## JoM79 (16. November 2015)

Freesync muss man im Treiber aktivieren.
Bei denen Anwendungen reicht normalerweise der Iiyama.
Die Farben sind beim Dell auch nicht wirklich besser.
Solltest du eine geringe Farbabweichung brauchen, musst du eh mit nem Colorimeter kalibrieren.


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Freesync muss man im Treiber aktivieren.
> Bei denen Anwendungen reicht normalerweise der Iiyama.
> Die Farben sind beim Dell auch nicht wirklich besser.
> Solltest du eine geringe Farbabweichung brauchen, musst du eh mit nem Colorimeter kalibrieren.


 D.h mit nem (für die Preisklasse) ordentlichen TN ist eine gewisse Farbtreue aber auch kein Problem? Ist IPS also gar nicht soo wichtig bezüglich der Farben, wie man oft hört, sondern eher nur dann, wenn es um den Betrachtungswinkel geht? DER ist bei mir beim Arbeiten dann ja immer ziemlich gleich, da mach ich mir also keine Sorgen 


Nebenbei: wieso muss man die Monitore überhaupt kalibrieren, wenn man eine gute Farbtreue will? Warum gibt es da nicht eine passende Werkseinstellung für "Farbtreue" und dann halt bei Bedarf andere Einstellungen zb "für Games" oder "für Videos" mit anderen Werten, die der Nutzer dann testen kann, ob sie ihm vlt besser gefallen, wenn Farbtreue nicht so wichtig ist? Haben die Panels bei der Produktion so eine große Streuung, dass man keine verlässliche Einstellung ab Werk mitgeben kann? Oder geht es bei dem Thema nur um GANZ genaue Kalibrierung, wo sogar das Licht am Arbeitsplatz einen "Riesen"unterschied ausmacht?


----------



## JoM79 (16. November 2015)

Wenn du richtige Fotobearbeitung machen willst, nimmst du dir gleich einen Monitor der von Grund auf eine sehr gute Farbtreue hat.
Ein Bespiel wäre da die Eizo CS Reihe.
Dazu kommt noch, dass man so einen Monitor in Hardware kalibriert und nicht in Software.

TN ist bei den neueren Paneln nicht so schlecht, wie es gerne von den IPS Anhängern dargestellt wird.
Jede Technik hat halt ihre Vor-und Nachteile.
Vor allem, bevor bei TN bei seitlicher Betrachtung die Farben stark verfälschen, hast du bei IPS halt auch glow.
Das ist bei dunklen Szenen nicht wirklich schön.
Hinzu kommt, das BLB von den IPS Monitoren.
Mit Glück hast du keins, aber eher die Ausnahme.


----------



## Roli (17. November 2015)

Moin,

JoM hat ja schon vieles gesagt. 

Der Iiyama B2783QSU kommt für mich persönlich nicht in Frage, weil er nicht flicker-free ist. 
Der Acer Predator XG270HUomidpx hat kaum ergonomische Einstellungsmöglichkeiten und ist deswegen auch raus bei mir.
IPS Screens sind bei mir generell raus, wegen IPS Glow / Bleed - keine Lust auf Lotto.

Das alles sind aber persönliche Präferenzen! Was mich oder JoM stört, kann dich begeistern! Ist halt so bei Monitoren.
Die große Mehrheit, inklusive Fachmagazine, will zB IPS-Panele. Die Farben sollen im Vergleich besser sein. Ich sehe das nicht.
Sehr oft wird das TN Panel bei TN-Panelen sogar unter "Contra" negativ angemerkt und gibt Punktabzug. 

Ich mag die halt nicht. Vllt aber du?

Aktuell gibt es leider noch nicht wirklich viel gutes und vor allem nichts günstiges im WQHD-Bereich.
Wenn du eine nvidia Karte hast, gibt es einige gute Modelle, bei Freesyncern sieht es mMn aktuell etwas mau aus.

Ich habe im Auge:
ASUS MG278Q, 27" (90LM01S0-B01170) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BenQ XL2730Z, 27" (9H.LDCLB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sind aber halt wie gesagt persönliche Empfindungen, die beim Monitorkauf entscheidend sind. Wenns geht, schau die bei Freunden oder im Shop mal welche an.

Gruß


----------



## JoM79 (17. November 2015)

Roli schrieb:


> Der Iiyama B2783QSU kommt für mich persönlich nicht in Frage, weil er nicht flicker-free ist.


Nur mal so aus dem Test:


> This display doesn't use a Pulse Width Modulation (PWM) function.


----------



## Birdy84 (17. November 2015)

Herbboy, wegen der Farbtreue solltest du dir überlegen, in welchem Umfeld du deine bearbeiteten Fotos zeigen möchtest? Auf anderen, nicht kalibrierten Monitoren? Ausdrucken auf nicht kalibrierten Druckern? Wenn du deinen Monitor sowie so nicht kalibrieren willst, brauchst du beim Kauf den Schwerpunkt nicht 3% bessere Farbwiedergabe setzen.


----------



## Roli (17. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur mal so aus dem Test:



Hmpf, wie löst der Monitor das Problem denn? Wird weder im Datenblatt des Herstellers noch in Datenbanken flickerfreier Monitore erwähnt (zB TFTcentral)...kann man dem Test denn "trauen"?


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2015)

Was soll denn flicker-free sein? LCDs flackern doch eh nicht, das Bild wird ja nicht x Mal pro Sekunde neu dargestellt, sondern nur die Pixel, die eine neue Farbinfo haben, ändern ihre Farbe...? ^^   Und IPS-Glow: wobei würde so was denn besonders auffallen?

@Foto-Bearbeitung: es geht echt nur um den Hobbybereich, mehr nicht. So ein Eizo wäre ein absoluter Overkill für mich   

@Roli: G/Free-Sync ist mir nicht wichtig, ich wollte an sich eher wissen, ob jetzt zB einer mit Freesync für 450€ WEGEN Freesync bei den anderen Features vlt "schlechter" ist als einer für 450€ ohne Freesync. Bei G-Sync kostet ja die G-Sync-Technik einen dicken Aufpreis.

@Birdy: ich möchte den Monitor natürlich schon kalibrieren, so weit es geht - ich frage mich nur, warum das denn nicht schon ab Werk gemacht wird. Wenn die Panels alle gleich sind, müsste man doch beim Hersteller am besten wissen, welche Einstellungen am "natürlichsten" und "farbtreuesten" sind ^^


----------



## DKK007 (17. November 2015)

Beim "Flicker-Free" geht es um die Hintergrundbeleuchtung.


----------



## Birdy84 (17. November 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Birdy: ich möchte den Monitor natürlich schon kalibrieren, so weit es geht - ich frage mich nur, warum das denn nicht schon ab Werk gemacht wird. Wenn die Panels alle gleich sind, müsste man doch beim Hersteller am besten wissen, welche Einstellungen am "natürlichsten" und "farbtreuesten" sind ^^


Die Panels werden schon ab Werk kalibriert, nicht um besonders natürlich zu wirken, sondern um aufzufallen. Schau dich mal bei Media Blöd um, welche Geräte stechen durch scheinbar schönes Bild heraus? Richtig, die mit den knalligen Farben.


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Die Panels werden schon ab Werk kalibriert, nicht um besonders natürlich zu wirken, sondern um aufzufallen. Schau dich mal bei Media Blöd um, welche Geräte stechen durch scheinbar schönes Bild heraus? Richtig, die mit den knalligen Farben.


  Das ist schon klar, aber warum gibt es nicht 3-4 Voreinstellungen, und eine davon ist halt eine gut kalibrierte? Das leuchtet mir einfach nicht ein. Oder haben die doch eine recht gute Voreinstellung, und bis hin zur "Perfektion" sind es nur 2-3% Unterschied, die wirklich nur für "Profis" relevant sind?

Im übrigen haben die MM/Saturn inzwischen kaum mehr Monitore außer die Einsteiger/Homeofficeklasse von 120 bis 250 Euro mit FullHD ODER zwei, drei der neuen 4k-modelle. Jedenfalls war keiner der von mir zuerst rausgesuchten 10 Modelle bei Saturn/MM in Köln verfügbar (und ich hab hier 3x MM und 5x Saturn im Umkreis von 10km), 70% noch nicht mal Online bestellbar...  zb der iiyama ist da gar nicht gelistet. Ich kann also leider keinen der in Frage kommenden Monitore erst Mal anschauen gehen... 


@DKK: mein jetziger LCD ist 6 Jahre alt - ich vermute mal, der ist nicht flickerfree? Wenn ja, dann wäre das für mich definitiv kein Problem  


Zusammenfassend ist der iiyama für seine 350€ also ein guter Kauf, und es macht an sich wenig Sinn, wenn ich 50-150€ mehr ausgebe?


----------



## Birdy84 (17. November 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist schon klar, aber warum gibt es nicht 3-4 Voreinstellungen, und eine davon ist halt eine gut kalibrierte? Das leuchtet mir einfach nicht ein. Oder haben die doch eine recht gute Voreinstellung, und bis hin zur "Perfektion" sind es nur 2-3% Unterschied, die wirklich nur für "Profis" relevant sind?


Die Masse der Monitore hat unbrauchbare Voreinstellungen, wenn man nach Tests von Prad geht. Warum das so ist, würde ich auch gern wissen.


----------



## JoM79 (17. November 2015)

Weil die Monitore reine billige Massenware sind.
Ist das gleiche Spiel wie bei Autos. 
Mit Glück hast du nen super Modell erwischt und mit Pech ist das Modell eben Grütze.


----------



## DKK007 (17. November 2015)

Bei nem 500€ Monitor sollte man schon Qualität erwarten können.


----------



## JoM79 (17. November 2015)

Leg nochmal das vierfache drauf, dann kommst du in die Bereiche, die die Hersteller interessieren.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Leg nochmal das vierfache drauf, dann kommst du in die Bereiche, die die Hersteller interessieren.


 Trotzdem muss es doch nen Unterschied machen, ob du nun 150€ bezahlst, wofür du ja auch voll spieletaugliche Monitore bekommst, die sicher nicht schlechter sind als ein 300€-Modell von vor 7-8 Jahren, wo man von "super für Spiele geeignet" sprach, oder ob du 300-500 Euro bezahlst...? bzw. anders gesagt: was "gut" oder "Qualität" ist, ist natürlich auch Definitionssache. Man kann auch hingehen und erst ab der Mercedes S-Klasse von "Qualität" Sprechen


----------



## JoM79 (18. November 2015)

Die 150€ Dinger sind für die Hersteller eher Ramschware.
Alles so billig wie möglich zusammenbauen, ab und zu mal gucken ob einer läuft und fertig.
Für 300-500€ bekommst du je nach Hersteller wenigstens ne ordentliche Produktionsqualität und nen Funktionstest bzw ne Kalibrierung.


----------



## Roli (18. November 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was soll denn flicker-free sein? LCDs flackern doch eh nicht, das Bild wird ja nicht x Mal pro Sekunde neu dargestellt, sondern nur die Pixel, die eine neue Farbinfo haben, ändern ihre Farbe...? ^^   Und IPS-Glow: wobei würde so was denn besonders auffallen?
> 
> @Foto-Bearbeitung: es geht echt nur um den Hobbybereich, mehr nicht. So ein Eizo wäre ein absoluter Overkill für mich
> 
> ...



@Foto-Bearbeitung: Fotobearbeitung im Hobbybereich sollte mit jedem halbwegs anständigen Display doch wohl machbar sein, habe grad kein Modell im Kopf ab 300€ aufwärts, dass bei den Farben TOTAL versagt hat.

@Roli: G/Free-Sync: Das kann man sicherlich NICHT so verallgemeinern. Grade Freesync ist ja im Grunde kostenlos, d.h. der Aufschlag des Herstellers sollte minimal sein, besonders im Vergleich zu Gsync.
Das ein Monitor ohne ASync zwangsläufig besser ist bei gleichem Preis ist sicherlich nicht pauschal richtig.

@ Birdy: Tja, gute Frage. Manche werden halt unkalibiriert ausgerollt. Bei den letzten Versuchen von mir war alleine schon die 100% Helligkeit störend, kein Mensch wird so den Monitor betreiben. Bei Farben ist ja wiederrum so, dass da jeder etwas anderes als richtig empfindet, und man es damit ja ohnehin nicht jedem recht machen kann.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Die 150€ Dinger sind für die Hersteller eher Ramschware.
> Alles so billig wie möglich zusammenbauen, ab und zu mal gucken ob einer läuft und fertig.
> Für 300-500€ bekommst du je nach Hersteller wenigstens ne ordentliche Produktionsqualität und nen Funktionstest bzw ne Kalibrierung.



schön wärs...


----------



## JoM79 (18. November 2015)

Ich sagte ja, je nach Hersteller.
Bei Dell kriegst du ne bessere Qualität als bei Acer.


----------



## Birdy84 (18. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die 150€ Dinger sind für die Hersteller eher Ramschware.
> Alles so billig wie möglich zusammenbauen, ab und zu mal gucken ob einer läuft und fertig.
> Für 300-500€ bekommst du je nach Hersteller wenigstens ne ordentliche Produktionsqualität und nen Funktionstest bzw ne Kalibrierung.


Das ist schon sehr verallgemeinert. Hast du einen Link zu deiner letzten Aussage?


----------



## JoM79 (18. November 2015)

Hier ein Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist aus dem Test von tftcentral zum Dell U2515H.

Glaubst du wirklich, dass die bei nem 150€ Monitor irgendwas kalibrieren oder ne 100% Kontrolle machen?


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:
			
		

> Glaubst du wirklich, dass die bei nem 150€ Monitor irgendwas kalibrieren oder ne 100% Kontrolle machen?



Auch wenn du nicht mich ansprichst: der Dell kostet ja auch 300€, da erwartet man natürlich mehr   Aber die weitaus meisten Nutzer haben Monitore zwischen 120 und 200, vlt 250€. Die sind doch nicht alle "Schrott" ^^  vlt. sind die für etwas anspruchsvollere Leute "nicht gut genug", aber wenn man Deine Ausführungen liest, dann denkt man, dass jeder 2. Monitor für 150€ Retoure gehen müsste ^^   

Nebenbei: seh ich das richtig, dass da jeder einzelne Monitor kalibriert wird? Warum ist das denn nötig? Streuen die Displays so sehr? Reicht es nicht, zu schauen, ob das Display grundsätzlich in Ordnung ist und dann eine Standardeinstellung zu verwenden, von der man weiß, dass sie gut ist?


----------



## Icedaft (18. November 2015)

Dell bewirbt den Monitor halt mit 99%sRGB-Farbraum, gibt eine Garantie darauf Pixelfehlerfrei zu sein (kostenloser Austausch binnen der verlängerten Garantiefrist von 3 Jahren ab 1 toten Pixel) und legt für jeden Monitor das Prüfprotokol der Ausgangskontrolle bei, dies wird mit dem Protokol werbewirksam untermauert.

Dell UltraSharp 25 Monitor - U2515H | Dell Dell EMEA


----------



## DKK007 (18. November 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nebenbei: seh ich das richtig, dass da jeder einzelne Monitor kalibriert wird? Warum ist das denn nötig? Streuen die Displays so sehr? Reicht es nicht, zu schauen, ob das Display grundsätzlich in Ordnung ist und dann eine Standardeinstellung zu verwenden, von der man weiß, dass sie gut ist?



Fürs normale Anschauen braucht man keine Kalibrierung. Wenn man aber etwas professionell drucken will oder als Web-Designer arbeitet ist es ja wichtig, das die Farben auf allen Geräten gleich sind.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Fürs normale Anschauen braucht man keine Kalibrierung. Wenn man aber etwas professionell drucken will oder als Web-Designer arbeitet ist es ja wichtig, das die Farben auf allen Geräten gleich sind.


 Dass man es als Profi 100% korrekt braucht ist klar - mir geht es eher darum, dass nicht zB dunkelrot eher als braunrot rüberkommt, oder blaugrau als mittelgrau, oder eine natürliche Hautfarbe zu blass usw., nur weil der Monitor es nicht besser kann und es fast unmöglich ist, es "korrekt" einzustellen    und/oder dass nicht - nur weil einer für 350€ in WQHD nicht "gut genug" ist - im rechten Drittel die gleiche Farbe anders wirkt als im linken Drittel des Displays usw.


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2015)

Noch mal ne Frage: da ich vielleicht doch mehr Geld zur Verfügung habe, würde sich denn der Asus MG 278 Q lohnen, und ist der überhaupt "gut" ? Der kostet ca 520€ inkl. des Asus-Cashbacks schon eingerechnet. WQHD, 144Hz (mit Freesync 40-144Hz). 

Wäre das ein echter Zugewinn zum iiyama B2783QSU-B1, der nur 75Hz hat, dafür nur 350€ kostet? 

Ich nutze so einen Monitor dann auch normalerweise 5-6 Jahre. Oder wäre es durchaus sinnvoll, den iiyama zu nehmen und dann halt in 2-3 Jahren nen 144er zu holen, die dann auch viel billiger sein werden?


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2015)

Gut ist er, würde da aber eher den BenQ XL2730Z nehmen.
Liegt aber eher daran, dass mir der Asus Support nicht so zusagt.


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Gut ist er, würde da aber eher den BenQ XL2730Z nehmen.
> Liegt aber eher daran, dass mir der Asus Support nicht so zusagt.


 Okay. Also, wenn es nur der Support ist, dann wäre mir der Aufpreis zu hoch. Sind weitere 50-70€. Und Asus hat sogar 3 jahre Garantie, Benq 2 Jahre, dafür vlt. den schnelleren/besseren Service? Ich geh aber eh nicht davon aus, Pech zu haben mit einem Gerät, das zu Beginn gut ist und erst nach Monaten irgendein Problem hat   ich hab seit über 20 Jahren PCs und alle 5 Jahre nen neuen Monitor, auch für Freunde und Bekannte sowie Familie Dinge besorgt, und bis auf eine Grafikkarte und ein Netzteil war noch nie was "reklamationswürdig" defekt, außer quasi sofort nach dem Kauf, wo man beim Shop direkt das Geld zurückbekam.  

Zudem kann es sein, dass ich den bei Saturn/MM kaufe, da ich ggf. Gutscheine zum Geburtstag bekommen werde, und den Asus gibt es dort, den Benq nicht. Den iiyama wiederum könnte ich woanders kaufen, da dafür mein non-Gutschein-Guthaben reicht  

Aber er wäre schon ein Sprung im Vergleich zum iiyama, allein wegen 144Hz? 

Vlt. komm


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2015)

Ja, wäre er.
Ich persönlich würde sowieso immer auf 144Hz gehen, aber ich nutze im Prinzip seit 2 Jahren nicht wirklich was anderes.


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja, wäre er.
> Ich persönlich würde sowieso immer auf 144Hz gehen, aber ich nutze im Prinzip seit 2 Jahren nicht wirklich was anderes.



Okay, danke! Wäre der Asus denn auch ansonsten "besser", also von der Bildqualität her? Und ich kann doch sicher eine Qualitätssteigerung unabhängig vom Gaming im Vergleich zu einem 5-6 Jahre alten damals 150€-24er Full-HD erwarten, oder?


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2015)

Vom Bild her nehmen die sich nicht wirklich was.
Er ist durch die 144Hz flüssiger und der Freesync Bereich ist ordentlich.
Ne Steigerung zu deinem jetzigen, welcher das auch ist, ist es auf jeden Fall.


----------

